# Woman at Funeral



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

This costume is about making people think that I am a woman in a costume. So, I looking for the dress that makes me look "most feminine", which is a very hard task to accomplish. But, it should also be appropriate for a funeral. I don't know fashion, so I need help from the women on this site.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I like the one with long sleeves, form fitting and shows off your beautiful legs  They all look great but the 1st just looks better IMO...as for veil, maybe go with a big black "Sunday" hat with veil attached. I'll see if I can find a pic


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I agree, the long sleeve one works best!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Guest (May 19, 2013)

I like the one with the long sleeves.

Don Knotts dressed as a lady in black at a funeral in the film How To Frame A Figg but I cannot find any pictures of this on the internet.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Long sleeves, most definitely.


----------



## diggerc (Sep 29, 2005)

long sleeves. Google "widows weeds" images that will show you the look you want.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Remove all suspicion , just remember to throw yourself into the grave at the ceremonie's conclusion, thereby removing all doubt.
Warning this attempted humor was not approved before hand.(Slapped me hard)


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I'm glad the long sleeves won, because that makes the costume easier.


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Well, if it's a funeral look you're going for you really don't want to many accessories. Pearl studs, a simple collar-bone length pearl necklace, and a huge fake rock on you left hand  
Again, for makeup, go simple. A bit of black eyeliner and mascara and maybe a nude lip. For effect you can smudge the eye liner and make it run down your face a bit. As long as you're planning on wearing a hat with a veil the make-up is of little importance.


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

Yes, the veil will help cover up most of the face. But, that depends on what type of veil is used. Most veils, like the examples posted, still show many facial details. I have some time to work on makeup skills, but my experiments with that have failed so far, so I may go with a very dark veil to hide as much as possible.

I guess my question was more about nail polish, since that will be very visible with this costume. I will use fake press on nails, but need the proper color that would be used with a black dress at a funeral. Then, depending on that color, does lipstick get chosen that matches nails, or not? Then, does eyeshadow get chosen that matches lipstick? So, it starts with what nail color I should use, and how does the rest match. I don't have anyone else that can help me do these color matches. I could guess what I think works as a guy, but then most women might say "what were you thinking", because a woman never would have picked that.


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

For eye-shadow I would stick with a nude/natural look with black liner. These are great because they have complementary colors and they tell you how to put them on.  Any drug store will have them, and most brands have similar kits. Also, a lot of them correspond to eye color making it super easy to pick out the right one. Any cheap black eyeliner will do. Pencil is a little easier than liquid, but many prefer liquid so you may want to give it a shot.








I adore this mascara, but it has a habit of smudging if you're not careful. 








For nails and lips, I would go with a deep burgundy/wine color. Find press on nails you like, then grab a similar shade of lipstick. They do not need to match, but you can go with similar shades. To create awesome lip definition I would also recommend a lip liner in a similar shade to the lipstick.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I like the first and third dress the best. I like the long sleeves but the third is a bit more feminine and flowy. Some women have stronger/thicker??? more "manly" arms than others. As long as you have a good veil to hide your 5o'clock shadow you'll be alright  Get fake nails in a neutral color or maybe french tips... Make up is not required to match nails... at least not for me. I agree whoever said have thick eye makeup so you can smear it down your face so it will look like you've been crying even under a dark veil. Also, if you go with the long sleeve dress you can stuff teary eyed mascara laden tissues up your sleeve and have them hang out just a bit.


----------



## Illy (Jul 11, 2011)

The first dress (with the long sleeves) looks best as whatever the material is makes your fake boobs look like boobs - as opposed to blobs (like in the other 2 dresses) - you are rocking those heels a little too well


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

Illy said:


> you are rocking those heels a little too well


Standing still is WAY easier than walking..........


----------



## witchy poo (Jul 24, 2012)

Have you thought about wearing black gloves with the long sleeve dress? Gloves would hide your manly hairy hands. Keep the jewelry simple and you need a handbag with those heals or maybe a black parasol


----------



## Kingpin (Jan 15, 2013)

I had planned to remove the hair from my hands, and use fake nails. I thought the nails would help with the effect. But, I'll try it with gloves too. I'm way more concerned about the face, over the hands. I wish I could do this without a veil, but I would need a professional make-up artist for a day to make my face look female. I'm not even talking attractive female, just a face that "doesn't look male". Covering is the only way.


----------

